
Xobni Brings Twitter To Your Inbox - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/29/xobni-brings-twitter-to-your-inbox/
======
callmeed
Wait, so the company who's tag line is "Drowning in Email?" wants to add
tweets to my inbox?

~~~
Tichy
The more you are drowning in stuff, the more you'll need them, so it kind of
makes sense.

